
Ask HN: Have you repurposed old iPads in an interesting way? - smarri
I have a few older iPads that don&#x27;t get much use. Interested to hear any of your innovative ideas on what to do with them. Have you repurposed old iPads in an interesting way?
======
rapjr9
I use them as dedicated control panels for music mixing consoles to be able to
control the console from a remote location. The Behringer X32 for example has
an iOS app that duplicates almost all of the functionality available at the
hardware controls on the mixing board. Other digital mixers offer the same
remote control by app capability. Others I use as dedicated music gear, for
example running a few music synthesizers on one, and perhaps some graphics
generators on others, or as an OSC control surface, or as a control panel for
a complex effects device that has a corresponding iOS app (e.g., the Eventide
H9).

The best uses seem to make use of the touch interface, so any remote control
operation might benefit from dedicating an old iPad to it. Getting a sturdy
goose neck or other type of iPad holder helps keep the iPad where you need it.
Dedicating an iPad to one use means you don't need to keep upgrading it and
the software on it all the time also (if it's network connected keep it on a
private network rather than connecting it to the internet, so that you don't
need security updates.)

Another application might be as data entry tablets. For example, when asking
people to take a health survey you can run a simple app that asks questions
and records answers and just hand it to anyone you ask to take the survey.
(Not sure if iPad's can be easily sterilized for use in today's world. The
touch pad might not like solvents.)

~~~
smarri
Great ideas thanks

------
laken
Depending on when they were released, you can use "Sidecar" which lets you use
them as external wireless displays for MacOS [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT210380](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210380)

~~~
smarri
I wasn't aware of this thank you.

------
brudgers
Donate them to a reputable charity with a thrift store. Sorry for not being
interesting.

~~~
smarri
It's a good idea no sorry required.

------
deca6cda37d0
Home controller mounted to the wall

~~~
smarri
Did you write the software or use an app/similar to use it to control your
home?

~~~
deca6cda37d0
I personally just use the default Home app to controle HomeKit enabled
devices. It's luckily an old iPad that still runs the latest iOS version.

